# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  Quieres entrar en el area secreta??? No seas descarado

## Iván Manso

Esto va destinado a aquellos que están locos por entrar en el área secreta y son muuuuuuy descarados y no pueden evitar delatarse escribiendo mensajes en el foro sin ningún argumento, es decir, no aportando nada de nada. 

En las reglas para entrar en el área secreta está muy claro pero hay gente que o no lo lee o se cree que no nos vamos a dar cuenta. 

En fin, que la historia se repite una y otra y otra y otra.... vez.

Un saludo

IvI

----------


## YaGo

Estoy de acuerdo IvI, tenemos siempre algún "spamer" publicando post a diestro y siniestro, sin ni siquiera ver de qué va el hilo.Esperemos que no haya muchos acechando...

----------


## BusyMan

me gusta mucho Ivi, está mui mui bien lo que dices, sige así

----------


## Mariano Sosa

ya le he avisado a mago luis que tiene que escribir mensajes con sentido para entrar en el area secreta.

----------


## rufus

Yo también soy novato y deseo poder entrar en el "área secreta", pero me lo tomo con calma (relativamente), sigo estudiando y haciendo mis pinitos y cada vez voy entendiendo mas el lenguaje "mágico", incluso en el área libre se pueden sacar muchas conclusiones si saber leer entre lineas. A mi no me va tan mal por ahora.

Sigo estudiando.

----------


## tm14

coincido con rufus tambien, o tarde maso menos, 4 meses en juntar 50 mensajes, es q me lo tome con calma al igual q rufus, un saludo a todos!!

----------


## ARENA

Hola a todos , me gustaria saber que se considera como un mensaje valido, es logico que la gente que empezamos con esto tenga muchas mas preguntas de lo que pueda aportar , y se que a veces puede parecer que escribimos 10 mensajes diarios a lo tonto solo por pertenecer a la zona secreta, pero les juro que en mi caso es que me he metido en casi todo lo que tiene que ver con magia de cerca ( Naipes, Bolas de esponja, monedas, Fuego, ITR, FP ) etc por lo cual al descubrir este foro te dan ganas de escribir por todos lados, porque ya mi familia estaba hasta las orejas de oirme hablar de magia.

Tratare de seguir escribiendo lo mas que pueda ,Siempre centrandome en el tema que se este tratando y tratar de aportar mi poca experiencia ademas de seguir aprendiendo de todos ustedes)

----------


## Marco Antonio

Hola Arena:
Las preguntas también son aportaciones, y añadiría que... muchas veces vuestras preguntas tienen ese toque que hace pensar a todos, los instruidos y los recien iniciados en la magia. Así que hay que animarse a hacer preguntas. En lo que si debería de hacerse más énfasis es en que se busque en el foro, que para eso está la opción de buscar, para que el foro se enriquezca, no se trata de hacer una pregunta que se respondió hace un mes atrás, sino que leámos a esa persona que tenía nuestra misma inquietud e intentémos afinar aún más la pregunta (en el caso de que la respuesta no nos solucione la duda), de esta forma es como todos podemos aclarar nuestras dudas y aportar al foro.

Abrazos

----------


## KLiMoCHo

Yo creo que la mejor forma de evitar que un usuario nuevo se dedique a publicar "post sin sentido" es no informando la cantidad de mensajes que hacen falta para poder acceder a ella.

----------


## Rubén

pues yo llevo mas de 50 mensajes que es lo que se pide para entrar y yo creo que mis mensajes aportan datos e informacion, pero a pesar de eso mariano me ha denegado el acceso... Me podria decir alguien lo que tengo que hacer :Confused:  Gracias

----------


## ignoto

Me acabo de tomar la molestia de leer todos tus mensajes.
Yo también te habría denegado el acceso.

Vamos a ver, no es que yo sea un borde. Te voy a explicar mi parecer.

El "aportar algo" no consiste en preguntar cualquier cosa ni en decir "comprátelo en Tiendamagia". Se refiere a responder a dudas, razonables, que planteen otros partícipes del foro CONOCIENDO LA RESPUESTA. No dando una opinión por si acaso va y acierto. También preguntando dudas. El preguntar dónde comprar algo o cómo conseguir una rutina no es una duda. Es una consulta.
Preguntar algo es, por ejemplo, algo como "en el juego TAL quiero sustituir ESTA técnica por ESTA OTRA y quería saber qué opinión os merece".
Desde luego esto es mi opinión personal, que quede bien claro, y no implica al foro ni a su administrador en ningún caso.
No creo que TODOS los mensajes deban tener "chicha", pero al menos la mayoría.

Tened en cuenta que a través de ellos hay que valorar el interés por la magia que tiene el postulante. Y muchos de vosotros desconocéis el tema a tratar (no digo que sea tu caso, entiéndeme bien).

De todas maneras, creo que sería mucho mas sencillo si se leyeran primero los hilos y, después, se empezase a escribir.

Tal vez así no tendríamos que estar poniendo una y otra vez las mismas respuestas ni remitiendo a la gente a otra dirección del foro.

----------


## magomago

Totalmente de acuerdo con Ignoto Ruben,yo trabajo en el mundillo de los ordenadores y te voy a poner un ejemplo.Si alguien me pregunta oye me puedes decir que tarjeta grafica comprar pues si le dijera" mira ,yo creo que una ati X8700 XL" le aportaria un dato como los que tu aportas,pero no significa que ese dato sea util,primero porque es una tarjeta PCI express y no todos los equipos tienen ese bus de datos,vale un huevo de pato y segundo porque no se que tipo de fuente de alimentacion tiene.
Para dar un dato que aporte informacion util tienes que meditar la respuesta y tambien meditar la pregunta.
A mi si alguien me preguntara sobre una tarjeta grafica le preguntaria "Que placa base tienes,para que la quieres?,cuanto dinero te piensas gastar?,Que tipo de bus tiene tu tarjeta? y finalmente pensaria la respuesta e intentaria decirle por que le aconsejo tal ,o cual tarjeta.

----------


## Rubén

Pero si por ejemplo la duda que tiene alguien es donde puede comprar un juego o material, pues digo en Tiendamagia y con ese dato resuelvo la duda... Si por ejemplo me preguntan cual es mi juego favorito explico el efecto...

----------


## Rubén

Y en cuanto a la duda que has puesto de si en un juego se puede cambiar la tecnica, o cosas asi creo que esas dudas deberian estar en el area secreta... Bueno y hasta cuantos mensajes tengo que llegar para que me den el acceso?

----------


## Gandalf

Un comentario. 

Para lo que has escrito en los últimos dos mensajes... ¿No te valía uno solo?

----------


## Gandalf

Es que si para cosa que escribes mandas un mensaje...Pues que gracia!!!!

----------


## Gandalf

¿NO?

----------


## magomago

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
Floodeadores que sois ......

----------


## Gandalf

Y para que te quede claro.

si alguien te pregunta por la calle ¿Como se llega a tal sitio? Y le dices mira en una guia no es mucha aportación que se diga. Y si le dijeses bien como llegar le habrías ayudado, pero no quiere decir que sepas como se conduce un coche.

El simil es ese. Tu sigue indicando y ayudando sobre esas cuestiones menores que seguiras sin demostrar que sabes de magia. Este es un foro de magia, no de consultas sobre compras.

----------


## Rubén

Xk se me habia olvidado preguntar lo que tenia que hacer para que me dieran el acceso, no por tener mas mensajes, porque si miras no tengo mas de uno en cada tema, ha sido porque se me habia olvidado eso...

----------


## ign

Con prisa creo que no se consigue nunca nada, sobre todo si hablamos de algo que requiere tanto tiempo como la magia.
Mi caso en este foro es el siguiente: me registré hace 6 meses (y llevo 4 días en el área secreta), y durante el primer mes no escribí ni un sólo mensaje, me dedicaba a leer y leer los post de los demás.
Al mes de estar registrado, me atreví a escribir algunas preguntas que me parecían interesantes y a aconsejar sobre las cosas que yo conocía, pero nunca me tomé lo de los 50 mensajes como algo urgente, de hecho, pedí el acceso a la zona secreta con 59 mensajes, y tampoco tenía claro que Mariano los diese por válidos, ya que aquí hay mucha gente con muchísima más experiencia, técnica y conocimientos que yo, por lo que no veía mis aportaciones de mucha utilidad.
Ahora que tengo acceso al área secreta, sigo coincidiendo con muchos compañeros de aquí: Se saca mucho más leyendo la zona abierta.
Y lo dice alguien que entra en este foro 4 ó 5 veces diarias para leer todos los mensajes nuevos (ahora más, que lo tengo como página de inicio,   :Lol:  )
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## ignoto

Fué un error.


 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  


Otra vez.

----------


## Rubén

Yo tampoco lo pedi con 50, ni me lo he tomado a prisa, ya que me registre en septiembre y como tu en el primer mes no escribi nada, despues empece a escribir algo, y si me lo hubiera tomado a prisa hubiera tardado una semana en escribir 50 mensajes, ya que da tiempo de sobra, sin embargo llevo unos meses registrado y he ido poco a poco. Otra cosa, en las zonas no secretas, no se puede aportar mucho sobre magia, mas que nada porque las dudas son opiniones de juegos, de magos, preguntas de tiendas... que no quita que tambien haya dudas de magia, estoy seguro de que si me dan el acceso al area secreta voy a poner todo lo que pueda para aportar el maximo de informacion, pero si aqui las consultas son tipo donde puedo comprar esto, con un par de renglones de respuesta es suficiente...

----------


## nAcHo99

Bueno pues yo ya tengo los 50 mensajes, pero aun asi creo que esperare un poco mas porque puede que aun no este preparado para ver lo que hay ahí jaaj que miedo, ademas quiero seguir aprendiendo por que aunque no lo parezca en las zonas no secretas dan mucho de si, bueno igual se lo pido a Mariano de regalo de navidad jeje

----------


## ARENA

Ruben no te lo tomes a mal y te lo digo como alguien que tambien esta fuera del area secreta, pero el 70% de tus mensajes son recomendando donde comprar cosas, y yo creo que el area secreta es para gente que ya tiene cierta experiencia en magia. Ceo que ahora mismo tenemos 1000 dudas que no nos va a resolver la zona secreta y estoy seguro que si ahora tienes alguna que no te permite seguir aprendiendo , pide que te la envien por mp y estoy seguro que muchos de los que tienen experiencia estaran encantados en resolvertela.

----------


## Rubén

Pero esque fuera del area secreta no se pueden tratar temas de secretos ni de juegos por lo cual nadie puede saber lo que yo se de magia (que con esto no quiero decir que sepa mucho, ni mucho menos), pero esque si te fijas en los temas todos son de ese estilo, todos tratan de compras, lugares de reunion, tratamiendo de cartas y dudas acerca del materias, entonces... no creo que se pueda saber el nivel de magia de una persona en ese tipo de mensajes, pero weno como querais...

----------


## nAcHo99

Yo t entiendo pero tambien comprendo que si pusiramos la zona secrea al alcane de cualquiera ( no me refiero a nadie) toda la magia y su secreto irian desapareciendo o no?
De tal forma que yo ceo que si que pueden tener una idea de lo que sabemos y de la experiencia que tenemos, magicamente hablando, con lo que aportamos al foro. De todas formas esta es mi opinion nada más
Un saludo Nacho

----------


## Marco Antonio

Hola a todos:

Lo hemos dicho un montón de veces... En el area secreta no se destripan juegos!!!, que esto quede claro. A buen entendedor pocas palabras bastan, puede que en la zona secreta os encontreis con alguna explicación mucho más técnica y profesional que en la zona abierta. Esto puede ser también un componente negativo si no se tienen todos los conocimientos necesarios. Os lo digo como lo siento, aquí hay gente de mucho nivel, que en una conversación sobre temas mágicos pueden ser dificiles de seguir, incluso para alguien que lleve tiempo. Como todos sabeis la magia es demasiado visual como para resumir su ejecución en un párrafo. 

Un fuerte abrazo.

----------

